# Fiberglass Shingle Vs Asphalt Shingles?



## gucci (Jun 25, 2008)

Which shingle would you recomend?Also does a Fiberglass shingle have three tabs like the Asphalt shingle?I was told it did not...I ordered 60 bundles of Fiberglass shingles and the shingle were delivered today but they have three tabs so I thought they must be Asphalt shingles but I am not sure...


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

huh? :blink::blink::blink:

Umm, are you trying to be a roofer or what?

There is either fiberglass or organic, either way, they are both asphalt shingles. There are also numerous STYLES of shingles and 3-tab is just one of them. Not really sure what you are trying to accomplish here.


----------



## gucci (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Renegade for your sarcasim....Very much appreciated...Thanks a lot...


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I tried to make it INFORMATIVE sarcasm. :whistling Don't I get points for that?
I did explain to you that fiberglas ARE asphalt shingles and 3-tab are a STYLE of shingle. Your question could be clarified.


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

Get the brand/manufacturer name off the wrapper and go to thier website, you'll get all the info- you need about them.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

This is a really outdated topic. Even the dreaded IKO is converting to all fiberglass "at least in US". in short organic shingles today are crap and they all know it. They all have ashpalt as the main ingredient.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

gucci said:


> Thanks Renegade for your sarcasim....Very much appreciated...Thanks a lot...


Nice to see a fellow Canadian on here,few and far between.Anyways if you have any questions you can ask me.Anyways take care-John


----------



## gucci (Jun 25, 2008)

EH!Thanks John.Like you said,nice to see a fellow Canadian here....but all I was asking is can you get a fiberglass shingle with three tabs like the organic shingle.I was told a fiberglass shingle did not and I ordered fiberglass shingles and they had three tabs.I just wanted to be sure,that is all..I never pretended to be a roofer but I am reroofing my own house and I just wanted to be sure.I do not like to ask a question here anymore because some people make you think it was a stupid question you were asking and that you should know it all...Take care buddy.....


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

You take care too,and in case nobody answered your question,yes you can get fiberglass 3-tabs.If you need anymore tips,you can pm me .bye for now-John


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

You probably should have pointed out that you were not involved in any previous roofing and it would not have been taken as so "dumb". 

Don't worry, I have asked my share of Dumb questions too. Thats how you learn.

If you were contracting a job for someone else and asked that question, it is offensive to roofers who take their time, because that is below basics, as far as questions go.

Good Luck, John will steer you the right way.

Ed


----------

